# rod selection........



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

kinda been getting the itch to do some gillin but i dont have any light or ultra light rods... everything i have are mediums and atleast 6.6 long.... over kill for panfishing IMO........then it hit me..... why dont i just go snoopy pole-ing so i have a somewhat adequate rod for gillin and i can be a kid again and also so my nephew can use it when he's old enough to go fishing  he just turned 2 so it wont be long YAY!!!

However.... cant find an actual "snoopy" pole.... but they do have the ones below but idunno which one to get............ either way... anyone know the durability of these rods... it cant be much since they are only $12 bucks eventhough i have a Shakespeare Excursion 7ft medium graphite rod that i paid only $12 for and its been the best rod ive every had......... what test line can they handle?

or would i be better off spending like $20 and getting like a shakespeare microspin combo like my dad has and just getting my nephew a snoopy pole for christmas?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> or would i be better off spending like $20 and getting like a shakespeare microspin combo like my dad has and just getting my nephew a snoopy pole for christmas?


 That is what you should do. I used to do a fair amount of crappie fishing using only medium/med. light tackle but the last few years I have started using the ultralights and it is definitely a better way to go. Not only does it make it a bit more sport it also improves your catch ratios. I find myself doing a lot of tossing 2-4# line on ultralight when out fishing any more.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I would suggest getting an ultralight combo. Those kids rod and reels are nice for kids but not for your every day/weekend fisherman. The rod length is too short for actually taking it out and fishing. It feels weird casting them when you are used to casting a longer rod. I would suggest something like a 5'-0" ultralight Berkley Cherrywood since its like $20 a wally world and then you can get a decent small spinning reel for around $15-$20. Not the cheapest way but it will be somthing you will enjoy using and not replace it within a few weeks or years since you get to pick what you like.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I think the longer the the rod the better. Get a light action 6 or 6.5' rod. 5' rods are almost useless if you ever have to cast light baits. if you geti a 6.5' it would make a great crappie pole too.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree a longer pole is much better. I finally got a 6' one piece ultra light a few years ago and let me tell you its the best thing in the world!! Half the time when I'm fishing for crappie or big gills I'll throw a two inch grub, and end up catching bass, and that longer pole helps land them on light line! I landed a four pounder at ladue on that rod with 4lb test. Long slow nail biting fight but I got him in. And the distance you can cast a small bait with the longer pole is impressive.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a half dozen diferent panfish rods... My favorite is my Guide Series 7 ft IM 7 med. light rod. Was on clearance for 9 bucks a few years back... Awesome sensitivity... I also have 3 ten ft rods for back-trolling or fishing slip bobbers deeper... The Outlaw rod I bought at teh Columbus show last February is by far my favorite long rod.

If cost is an issue, go with a Berkley Cherrywood, either 6 ft or 6'6" with a decent reel on it that can fish 4 or 6# test well. That will get you started...


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Ordered 2 combos from Bass Pro on tuesday. They showed up today, in a box that was totally wrecked. Every guide on both rods were bent. First time i've ever had a problem with anything from BPS. Sending 'em back today. Kind of a bummer that I won't have them for the weekend. Gonna just return em for a refund, and see what I can find at a store around here.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=3&hvarSubCode=2&hvarTarget=browse

looked like a good setup for perching. Anyone got any opinions? Or suggestions on where to go, what to look for locally? Gonna head over to Gander Mtn. now I think to see what they have. 

Oh, I got the 6'6" L combo. Instant anti-reverse on the reel. It'll beat the pants off of what I'm currently using at least.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i gotta abu garcia Agenda UL for 30 bucks at Gandermountain awesome ultralight i love it.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a little abu galyans combo that is great and have the big 10ft set up i bought at gander mtn


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

5'6" daiwa dforce ul combo 20 bucks. only 5'6" though. durable.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

My ultra light setup is perfect if you ask me.. it is a 5 foot ultra light Shakespear Cirrus rod it has a good bit of backbone.. sorry donr know where to get it.. or how much can be to much got a 6.6 new cirrus combo for only 22 great rod and reel love it. but anyway the reel is a Johnson Scorpion spincast reel, only 10 bucks at wally world.
if you want to have fun catching smaller fish with the power to get bigger but not to big thats the best. you can still get the smaller blues to mid saized blues in a little easy. a 1lb bass is a big fight lol. all fun


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I picked up a couple SWEET panfish rods Saturday at teh Stow Wal-Mart... They are remodeling and all fishing gear is on clearance...

Got a 11 ft B&M Jiggin Pole for $20

Plus, 5'6" Lightning Rod ultralight poles were $15!!!
Berkley VANISH Transition line, and all VANISH line was $5 a spool
30# to 50# Power Pro was $8 a spool
ZOOM Super Flukes(Smokin Shad) were $1 a bag!!!
Bomber crankbaits and jointed Rapalas were $3
Spinner baits (Strike King) were $1 ea...

I spent $100 I didn't have, mostly on line and poles...  

Hello overtime!!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i might have to head over there.... thats the one over off of graham road right??


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

good deals can be found at wally world in the coming weeks. this is the time of year they get rid of fishing stuff for cheap. last year at this time I got a real nice fenwick venture rod for $25 and a coleman inflatable kayak for $15(both were regular $60). good luck finding some good deals.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

can you imagine a 27" sheephead like i had this summer on one of those rods or a steelhead exploding one on a searing run?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

a snoopy pole tourny sounds like fun!


----------

